# I want to learn piano, but I'm not sure if I'm able to.



## LastExile

I've played percussion for 8 and a half years and recently I've become very interested in piano and pianists in general (Mostly Chopin; cliche, I know.) However, I don't know if I will have the time to study both Percussion and Piano at the same time while attending college. Does anyone think it's possible to become proficient in Piano while still maintaining high quality percussion ability?


----------



## Sofronitsky

You're a percussionist. You bang on stuff. Of course you have time to become proficient in piano.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

> Does anyone think it's possible to become proficient in Piano while still maintaining high quality percussion ability?


I think so ... If you really love piano (or anything else) then don't ask anymore, just go ahead ... life is very short my friend , never loose the chance to learn what you really want (and you can do) ... and if you're afraid of causing trouble with your ability as a percussionist, then it's you and only you that can solve your problem.


----------



## Meaghan

I'm in college and I take lessons on piano, clarinet, and voice. I've been doing clarinet and piano a long time, but I just started voice lessons in college. I've progressed without my instrumental chops suffering. It just depends on whether you think you're good enough at time management to get enough practice in on both instruments. Sometimes studying another instrument can actually make you better at your first one--things I've learned in my voice lessons help my clarinet playing, etc.


----------



## Aksel

I do think it's a very good idea to start playing a new instrument, maybe especially the piano. If you're serious about it, I think it will only improve your percussion playing, and playing the piano is always handy.


----------



## PhillipPark

LastExile said:


> Does anyone think it's possible to become proficient in Piano while still maintaining high quality percussion ability?


I learned how to play trumpet while maintaining proficiency in piano and voice, as well as spending most of my time studying composition. I think you'll be fine.....


----------



## TRendfrey

I never got why people go "Am I too old to play?" "Am I not good enough?" "Am I not able to"...OF COURSE YOUR ABLE TO!!!! I can understand how it can be hard to balance multiple instruments at once but really it'll just take time management. I would just take the time each day to practice both instruments in the time thats needed; i.e. if your doing ok enough with the percussion, run through it and then work on the piano. Or if you play percussion in a group and there's a rehearsal or performance or whatever then focus more on the percussion. So yes, with proper management you can play piano and percussion.


----------



## kv466

Of course you're able to...really, it's all up to you especially if you've played the other so long


----------



## ILikeClassicalMusic

why don't you try it for yourself?


----------



## beethovenian

Well...technically the piano is a percussive instrument. You will learn more complex rhythmic skills on the piano and will help with your percussion playing. 
But Chopin(as with many other romantic composers) has alot of tempo rubato in his music, which i believe may affect the strict rhythmic style of playing for percussion instrument.


----------



## Rasa

Rubato is not without metrum.


----------

